# الزوج المثالي



## +KiMO+ (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*الزوج المثالي*
____________








​ 

* يثق في زوجه وفي أخلاقها فلا يسيء الظن بها لأتفه الأسباب، ولا يجعل الشك أساس المعاملة.*






*يحفظ أسرار الزوجية فلا يتحدث بشيء منها  فتنتهبه الأسماع والأقوال.*







* يبتعد عن ضرب زوجه أو سبها أو شتمها.*







*ينفق على زوجه وأولاده من غير إسراف ولا بخل .*







* يحسن الحديث مع زوجته بأسلوب رقيق مهذب فالكلمة الطيبة لها أثر في النفس، كما يحسن الاستماع إلى حديثها ويقدر رأيها .*






*هو الذي يجعل مقياس اختياره الدين والخلق فنراه يهتم بما في جوهر المرأة قبل مظهرها.*




​ 

* هو الذي يكون منطقيا في متطلباته فلا يرهق زوجه بالعمل داخل البيت وخارجه،  فإذا اتفق معها على العمل خارج البيت عليه أن يساعدها في أعمال المنزل .*









 *هو الذي يمتلك الحكمة والمقدرة على فض المنازعات ولا يفتش بيديه عن المشكلات المدفونة.*






​ 

* يهتم بمظهره ونظافته الداخلية والخارجية ويعرف أن هذا واجب ديني عليه وليس هذا أمرا خاصا بالمرأة متعلقا بها.*
*
*




* يحب النظام فيقسم ساعات يومه بين عمله وزوجه وأولاده، ويسهم في تربية الأولاد والاستذكار لهم، فليست المرأة وحدها المسؤولة عن ذلك.*






* لا يكثر السفر من غير زوجه وأولاده بلا داع ، فإن اضطره عمل إلى السفر لفترات طويلة أصر على أن يصحب عائلته.*

*
*

​ 

* يتميز الزوج المثالي بالصدق والصراحة منذ الوهلة الأولى، فلا يخفي على المرأة شئ *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 نوفمبر 2013)

وياتري فين الموكوس علي عينه دا ؟​


----------



## zaki (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*مش فاهم

هى دى موصفات الزوج المثالى

ولا اعلان عن خيشة بالكهرباء ؟*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وياتري فين الموكوس علي عينه دا ؟​



دور و هتلاقيه انشأله

قولي يا رب


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)

zaki قال:


> *مش فاهم
> 
> هى دى موصفات الزوج المثالى
> 
> ولا اعلان عن خيشة بالكهرباء ؟*​



افهم بس يعني ايه خيسة بالكهربة و انا ارد علي حضرتك ^_^


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 نوفمبر 2013)

نعم هذه صفات الزوج المثالى
وكذلك الزوج يحتاج الى زوجة مثالية لها نفس
الصفات ام ان الزوجة تريد زوجا مثاليا وهى تكون غير مثالية


----------



## النهيسى (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكرا جدا لمجهودك
وموضوعك المهم الرائع جدا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> نعم هذه صفات الزوج المثالى
> وكذلك الزوج يحتاج الى زوجة مثالية لها نفس
> الصفات ام ان الزوجة تريد زوجا مثاليا وهى تكون غير مثالية



كلام مظبوت 100% استاذ حبيب

لابد ان يكون الزوج و الزوجة مثاليين

حتي تكون الأسرة مثالية .. نورت الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا لمجهودك
> وموضوعك المهم الرائع جدا
> الرب يباركك*​



شكراً استاذ النهيسي

نورت


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2013)

الله ه ه ه ه  احجزولى واحد :t23:


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههه من عيني .. عايزه لونه ايه


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2013)

ملون على زوقك بقى


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)

عندي فوشيا و اصفر و برتقالي

تاخدي انهون


----------



## zaki (13 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> افهم بس يعني ايه خيسة بالكهربة و انا ارد علي حضرتك ^_^



*:big29:
:ab8:

اولا : يا كيمو احب اباركلك على التغيير الجديد ......  ^_^
وكمان انا الاول كنت قدك  انما دلوقتى لاء طبعآ  انت ممكن تتهور وتعمل اى حاجة :418cs:


ثانيأ : وهو يخص الاقتباس
انا طبعآ عارف ان حضرتك مش الدغ  لكن احيانآ بتحب تـــسسسـتــلدغ 
زى كدة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3494134&postcount=84​*
*ثالثأ : ودا بقا المهم

الموضوع بتاعك معظم النصائح اللى فية جيدة   ولكن .
​*


> هو الذي يكون منطقيا في متطلباته فلا يرهق زوجه بالعمل داخل البيت وخارجه، فإذا اتفق معها على العمل خارج البيت عليه أن يساعدها في أعمال المنزل .


[/CENTER]

و*هو دا الاختلاف اللى بيننا
الزوجة اذا اختارت العمل  بأرادتها والزوج لم يعترض بس دا ميكونش على حساب البيت خالص
مسؤلية البيت فى الترتيب كاملا  مسؤلية الزوجة فقط

مثلا
-  هل تقبل انك تكون متزوج وتقوم تحضر الاكل 
او تشطب الموعين وتروق   ( لان الدور عليك اليوم ؟ )

- او علشان تكون منطقى فى متطلباتك تحضر لنفسك كباية شاى  
( من اجل عدم ارهاق المدام )

انا صدقنى محتار اقولك اية  ...  لكن الرجولة مش كدا ابدآ

مسؤلية الرجل اهم بكتيييير
هى الكلمة والتوجية الصواب
وتوفير كل ما يلزم للبيت

ولو فكر الزوج انة يساعد فى البيت  مفيش مشكلة
 اذا كان شيىء نابع منة بدون فرض او اللزام

اكرر
بدون فرض او اللزام . 

ولو وجد فرض او اللزام . يصبح هذا الزوج 

خيشة بالكهربة*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 نوفمبر 2013)

انا قلت اذا اتفق معها ... يعني في اتفاق

هو بيشتغل .. و هي بتعمل اعمال البيت

لو هي بقت بتشتغل و بتعمل اعمال البيت .. مفيش مانع من الزوج مساعدها زي مهي بتساعده و بتشتغل




> ﻫﻮ دا اﻻﺧﺘﻼف اﻟﻠﻰ ﺑﯿﻨﻨﺎ اﻟﺰوﺟﺔ اذا اﺧﺘﺎرت اﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﺄرادﺗﻬﺎ واﻟﺰوج ﻟﻢ ﯾﻌﺘﺮض ﺑﺲ دا ﻣﯿﻜﻮﻧﺶ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﺎب اﻟﺒﯿﺖ ﺧﺎﻟﺺ ﻣﺴﺆﻟﯿﺔ اﻟﺒﯿﺖ ﻓﻰ اﻟﺘﺮﺗﯿﺐ ﻛﺎﻣﻼ ﻣﺴﺆﻟﯿﺔ اﻟﺰوﺟﺔ ﻓﻘﻂ


اذا اختارت العمل بأرادتها .. يعني هي عايزت تشتغل ... مش الزوج هو الي عايزها تشتغل
في الحالة ديه اعمال البيت علي الزوجة ... بس
مفيش مانع اذا الزوج ساعدها اذا كان في استطاعته




> ﻣﺜﻼ او ﺗﺸﻄﺐ اﻟﻤﻮﻋﯿﻦ وﺗﺮوق ) ﻻن اﻟﺪور ﻋﻠﯿﻚ اﻟﯿﻮم ؟ (- ﻫﻞ ﺗﻘﺒﻞ اﻧﻚ ﺗﻜﻮن ﻣﺘﺰوج وﺗﻘﻮم ﺗﺤﻀﺮ اﻻﻛﻞ


اقبل .. اذا كنت بحب زوجتي ولا اريد ان اتعبها
ايه المشكلة ,, بس ميكونش غصب عني 
المساعدة مش لازم اعملها ,, لكن اذا كنت بحبها و استطيع ان اساعدها

فلا توجد مشكلة



> - او ﻋﻠﺸﺎن ﺗﻜﻮن ﻣﻨﻄﻘﻰ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺘﻄﻠﺒﺎﺗﻚ ﺗﺤﻀﺮ ﻟﻨﻔﺴﻚ ﻛﺒﺎﯾﺔ ﺷﺎى ( ﻣﻦ اﺟﻞ ﻋﺪم ارﻫﺎق اﻟﻤﺪام )


اذا كنت انا مش عايز ارهقها .. مفيش مشكلة من عمل شئ بسيط زي كوب شاي
يعني هي عمالة تطبخ و تكنس و تمسح و تذاكر للأولاد ,, و في الأخر مساعدش نفسي بحاجة بسيطة زي ديه



> اﻧﺎ ﺻﺪﻗﻨﻰ ﻣﺤﺘﺎر اﻗﻮﻟﻚ اﯾﺔ ... ﻟﻜﻦ اﻟﺮﺟﻮﻟﺔ ﻣﺶ ﻛﺪا اﺑﺪآ


الرجولة مش واحد يبقي في استطاعته يساعد شريكة حياته .. و ميساعدهاش
انا من رايي ان العكس هي الي مش رجولة
اني اقدر اساعد و مساعدش



> ﻣﺴﺆﻟﯿﺔ اﻟﺮﺟﻞ اﻫﻢ ﺑﻜﺘﯿﯿﯿﯿﺮ ﻫﻰ اﻟﻜﻠﻤﺔ واﻟﺘﻮﺟﯿﺔ اﻟﺼﻮاب وﺗﻮﻓﯿﺮ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎ ﯾﻠﺰم ﻟﻠﺒﯿﺖ


دي اهم حاجة عند الرجل
لكن مفيش مانع في المساعدة اذا كان في الأستطاعة

يعني في وقت فراغ الزوجة .. مش ممكن تحكي معاك في شغلك و لو عندك مشكلة ممكن تفكر معاك في حلها و كدة

يعني اساس الرجل زي محضرتك قلت
و اساس الست اعمال البيت ...

مفيش مانع اذا كان في الاستطاعة المساعدة من الزوجين لبعض




> وﻟﻮ ﻓﻜﺮ اﻟﺰوج اﻧﺔ ﯾﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻓﻰ اﻟﺒﯿﺖ ﻣﻔﯿﺶ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ اذا ﻛﺎن ﺷﯿﻰء ﻧﺎﺑﻊ ﻣﻨﺔ ﺑﺪون ﻓﺮض او اﻟﻠﺰام
> 
> اﻛﺮر . ﺑﺪون ﻓﺮض او اﻟﻠﺰام


تمام ... هو عايز يساعد 
مش هو لازم يساعد .




> وﻟﻮ وﺟﺪ ﻓﺮض او اﻟﻠﺰام . ﯾﺼﺒﺢ ﻫﺬا اﻟﺰوج
> 
> ﺧﯿﺸﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﻬﺮﺑﺔ


معني كدة ان الزوجة ممشيا كلمها علي الزوج
و فعلا كدة يبقي .. خيشة بالكهربة ,,, لكن اذا وجدت الفرصة عند الزوج للمساعدة ... و هو ف استطاعته ذلك ... اكيد ده يبقي خيشة بالكهربة .


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 نوفمبر 2013)

هاتلى الموكوس دا ياكيمو
مش انا اختك
يلا دورلى ع ابن الحلال اللى امه داعية عليه ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه عايزاه لونه ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)

*زى اشارة المرور
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

هههههههه مانتي لقيتيه خلاص

ربنا معاه
​


----------



## جيلان (9 يناير 2014)

zaki قال:


> *:big29:
> :ab8:
> 
> اولا : يا كيمو احب اباركلك على التغيير الجديد ......  ^_^
> ...



هى دى الرجولة ؟
بجد فعلا مفروض البنت تفكر الف مرة قبل ما تتجوز عربى لان لو كان الكل بيفكر كدة يبقى تحيا السنجلة


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 يناير 2014)

_*


جيلان قال:





هى دى الرجولة ؟
بجد فعلا مفروض البنت تفكر الف مرة قبل ما تتجوز عربى لان لو كان الكل بيفكر كدة يبقى تحيا السنجلة

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا الحقيقة شايف ان كلام الاستاذ زكي

مش كله مظبوت

لكن الجزء ده انا معاه




			ولو فكر الزوج انة ﯾساعد فى البﯿت مفﯿش مشكلة اذا كان شﯿىء نابع منة بدون فرض او اللزام

اكرر . بدون فرض او اللزام

ولو وجد فرض او اللزام . ﯾصبح هذا الزوج

خﯿشة بالكهربة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ولا في رأي تاني !!*_​


----------

